# The crapper too



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I got the invite from bobk to come down to his place to hunt the second Ohio 2018 gun season so I took him up on it and I'm glad I did. I took my 45/70 and the positively awesome G40 in 10mm. We sat from dawn to dusk Saturday and it rained steadily. Thank bob he has a second crapper and let me set up in it, anyhow I didn't see a single deer all day, he saw several but was looking for just one. Sunday about 2:55pm I saw 2 doe pop up about 80 yards away, of course I left the rifle back in my truck and was only armed with the mighty Glock they kept slowly coming towards and kept looking at me and sniffing the air. At about 50 yards the smaller on headed up the hill out of sight and mom deer was on her tail, I let out a bleat call, mom stopped and the Glock roared.. I saw her drop. I'm very happy with the deer, the shot and want to thank bobk for the invite and great weekend.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I forgot to add, after I shot, bob shot one too, BUT unlike mine, his went WAY down the mountain.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hanging meat in the cooler and now it's Miller (lite) time..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Most likely, there were just as many deer around you Sat as there were around bobk. You were just too busy fondling your Glock to notice them. 
Congrats to you on a very nice pistol shot on your doe


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats. Nothing like breaking in a new deer gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Most likely, there were just as many deer around you Sat as there were around bobk. You were just too busy fondling your Glock to notice them.
> Congrats to you on a very nice pistol shot on your doe


Yep, when I went to pick him up after the all day sit Saturday he was sleeping in the blind with the glock on his pillow. No wonder he didn't see anything.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EZ:


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's one for you bobk:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Muddy said:


> Congrats. Nothing like breaking in a new deer gun.


I felt really good when I knew she wasn't getting up and all my work had paid off.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

good eating ,but looks like a dog.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just a bad phone camera angle on the photo in the field, happy now


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Some are never happy


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bobk, 
Sheriff North is a personal friend of mine. Just got a call from him wanting to know if I knew who this was that was sitting along 93S.








You are going to have to keep EZ on your property when you have him down to hunt.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

ezbite said:


> I felt really good when I knew she wasn't getting up and all my work had paid off.


Yea, I bet that was awesome. You can’t beat that natural high.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Bobk,
> Sheriff North is a personal friend of mine. Just got a call from him wanting to know if I knew who this was that was sitting along 93S.
> View attachment 286223
> 
> ...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

montagc said:


> Is that a shed b


Yes it was.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Muddy said:


> Yea, I bet that was awesome. You can’t beat that natural high.


Especially with a glock...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Especially with a glock...


more public hate, but really private envy


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Nothing like a trophy doe !!!


----------

